# Knife Carry Laws



## Frantz

I am getting into metal detecting and looking at a number of useful tools that people use around the world, cheap 4-7 in diving knives seem to be a good investment for probing and cutting through tough soil and growth.

What is Michigan law on carrying a fixed blade knife? I would have the handle visible in a tool belt with a garden trowl and other tools, but obviously won't be slinging a blade around like an idiot.


----------



## MuskieLund

I've heard that double-edged and serrated blades are against the law. You can have a knife over 3", but it can't be used in an illegal manner. Here are a few FAQ's from the MSP site. Google "michigan knife laws" for more info.


*4. I recently purchased a double-edged survival knife. Does Michigan law allow me to carry this in my vehicle?*
MCL 750.227 No. A dagger, dirk, stiletto, or double-edged non-folding stabbing instrument of any length, or any other dangerous weapon, except a hunting knife adapted and carried as such, cannot be carried concealed on or about a person, or whether concealed or otherwise in any vehicle operated or occupied by the person, except in their own home, place of business or on other land possessed by the person.


*5. Is it illegal to have a knife with a blade over 3 inches in my possession?*
MCL 750.226 No. Michigan law specifies that a person, _with intent to use the knife unlawfully against another,_ shall not go armed with a knife having a blade over 3 inches in length.


----------



## malainse

This is about the only section that (could) come into play... I am aware that some Cities have local Ords. that talk about CCW of knife with a blade longer then 4"...


750.227 Concealed weapons; carrying; penalty.

(1) A person shall not carry a dagger, dirk, stiletto, a double-edged nonfolding stabbing instrument of any length, or any other dangerous weapon, except a hunting knife adapted and carried as such, concealed on or about his or her person, or whether concealed or otherwise in any vehicle operated or occupied by the person, except in his or her dwelling house, place of business or on other land possessed by the person.
(shortened)

As with most laws it has to do with your intent, actions ect. 

I do not think they will bother an old guy with white tennis shoes and black socks on...... :lol:


----------



## Frantz

I don't know if I am that bad or worse, I do the black socks and sandles.

Thanks for the info guys. I have been looking for a really cheap dive or combat type knife with a regular blade and if possible te saw kinda texture on the back side for these old homesteads where roots have taken over. Hate to get a ticket or go to jail while trying to dig up quarters and beer caps.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

5. Is it illegal to have a knife with a blade over 3 inches in my possession?
MCL 750.226 No. Michigan law specifies that a person, with intent to use the knife unlawfully against another, shall not go armed with a knife having a blade over 3 inches in length


So if i take a knife under three inches its ok to do illegal things with it? LOL some laws and the way there are written


----------



## boehr

No, you could still be charged for a crime but even without using the larger knife during a crime you could still be charged just because you had it, in addition to whatever else you did.


----------



## Erik

I was wondering about this too. I quite often have fishing equipment which includes filet knives in my vehicle. My friend said something about it one time that he thought it was possible to get in trouble for this if I ever got pulled over for something. Is that true? They are long knives. I just never have thought of them as weapons. I just like to be prepared in case the opportunity to catch some fish arrises.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

It was just a pun on the way it is written boehr no worrys i will not go and unlawfully use any knife on anyone...


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

I was once pulled over near Reed City at 3:00am. During the stop, the officer asked me if I had anything in the vehicle that could cause him harm. Yes, I replied, I have some very sharp and large filet knives within an arms reach of myself. He asked to see them, I told him open the door as they are right in the door pocket. He opened the door, said " Ah Rapala makes a good filet knfe eh?". He then closed the door and proceeded with business ticketing me:lol: .


----------



## malainse

Erik, 

As with a lot of things it has to do with your intent. You said it yourself "I just never have thought of them as weapons" 

Most filet knives are not double edge for this reason..If you have it with your fishing gear will not be a problem.

If it is under your seat and tell the officer it is for protection, well lets just say that is not a good idea....  

Mal.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

> As with a lot of things it has to do with your intent.


That is the key to the question. If you are carrying a knife, regardless of the length as a weapon, concealed on your person, could be trouble.

Perfect example.....Box Cutter in the back pocket. The question is why do you have it. If the answer is I work at Meijers and open boxes with it.....alls good. If the answer is, to cut some SOB, if he messes with me...oops, problem.



> I do not think they will bother an old guy with white tennis shoes and black socks on......


I laughed for a seond, then recognized a little of myself in that sentence


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN

What About An Axe. Can I Carry That?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

ebay is the best spot to find a knife liek you are looking for for a good price. i have several knives that i keep with my dive gear and i have boughten many off ebay. just make sure to look at shipping prices, cause some shipping will be more expensive. but figured id help ya out. PM me if ya want some help for choosing a knife or anything, as i have many!


----------



## Frantz

After a lot of searching, this is what I think I am going with for the first round. 

http://www.fiskars.com/US/Garden/Landscape+Tools/Cultivating+Tools/Product+Detail7e1chtml.html


----------



## Frantz

Oh sorry, and PM sent Mike, thanks!


----------



## john warren

most officers are well aware that certain jobs require certain tools. the flilet knife is a good example. im guessing very few assults are commited with such a flimsy blade. if your treasure hunting a probing tool is part of your equipment. personaly i wouldn't be ruining a good knife when there are other tools that would wor just as well.


Cpt.Chaos said:


> I was once pulled over near Reed City at 3:00am. During the stop, the officer asked me if I had anything in the vehicle that could cause him harm. Yes, I replied, I have some very sharp and large filet knives within an arms reach of myself. He asked to see them, I told him open the door as they are right in the door pocket. He opened the door, said " Ah Rapala makes a good filet knfe eh?". He then closed the door and proceeded with business ticketing me:lol: .


----------



## john warren

a better tool is a screw driver ground to a not too sharp point. my guess is you have one in your tool box that needs to be replaced anyway.


Frantz said:


> I am getting into metal detecting and looking at a number of useful tools that people use around the world, cheap 4-7 in diving knives seem to be a good investment for probing and cutting through tough soil and growth.
> 
> What is Michigan law on carrying a fixed blade knife? I would have the handle visible in a tool belt with a garden trowl and other tools, but obviously won't be slinging a blade around like an idiot.


----------



## hunt-n-fool

a friend I work with uses a bayonet, he was also arrested with it once too in a city park. originally charged with carrying a switchblade.........  kinda had an attitude with the officers I think, high crime area of grand rapids.........


----------



## Danatodd99

I have the 2 knife set that I got when I joined buckmasters in the door pocket.
I have been through customs one more than once when they wanted to do a once over and not once have they ever said word one about them.
If they did, I would advise they that they are there for cutting away my seatbelt in case of an accident. The larger of the 2 has a gut hook on it.


----------

